# Ohio I.B.O. State Championship



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Clinton County will be hosting the state shoot this year. We will have a 40 target championship course and a 20 target practice course.This is a three day Shoot starting on Friday,April 30. Registration on Friday and Saturday will be from 8 am to 5 pm , Sunday 8 am to noon. You don't want to be the one that missed it.


CCFSA
301 Batson Rd.
Wilmington, Oh 45177 
http://www.ccfsa.com/


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

This is a great 3D coarse.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Always a great course and an excellent 40 target warm-up for Bedford.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kudos guys! This is going to be a great shoot.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

How far is that from PA?


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Havent shot a 3d yet this year, but plan on making it to this one.


----------



## BushyTailButche (Jan 15, 2010)

*3d's*

bump
Hope to be there!!:mg:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> How far is that from PA?


Our club is a little over an hour south west of Columbus.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i shot their super shoot last year and it was about a 3 hr drive for me and it was one of the best shoots i have been to period. if you guys can make it definatley put it on your to do list. i know i am gonna be there with some of my buddies!


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

There are some hotels with-in 10 minutes of the club. If you would rather rought it we do have some camp sites. The kitchen will be open all day so food and drink are no problem. It will be a top rate shoot and worth the trip.


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you Shoot over all 3 days or just shoot your 40 and your done.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

3-DArchery said:


> Do you Shoot over all 3 days or just shoot your 40 and your done.


Most people shoot all 40 in one day. We spread the shoot out over 3 days to spread the crowd out and allow people the ability to shoot when it is convenient for them. Some folks have to work on Saturday and some go to church on Sunday. This allows everyone to work our shoot into their schedules. We are also notorious for huge crowds. Spreading the shoot out over 3 days helps reduce the back-ups that everyone hates.

Bill Haas
CCFSA


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I shoot 20 on 2 different days along with about 1/2 of the pcratice course. That is all my mind and body can handle with the quality and length of the course. You will not be dissappointed at this shoot.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

The course is laid out, think everyone is going to like this one.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Back up for a great shoot.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Bump ttt for a great bunch at clinton county!!!!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the bump guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Forecast looks good for the Friday start.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I've answered a few pm's about directions to the shoot, so I figure I'll go ahead and post them here for everyone. 

From the north, take I71 from columbus and get off on SR68 south. Take 68 to the south south side of Wilmington then turn left on SR134 in front of "Stacy's Buffet" which is a green building. Take 134 to Brown road on the left. There is a club sign sign there. Take Brown to Batson on your right, club is on the right. It is 19-20 minutes from the 68/71 exchange in normal conditions. 

From the southwest, and not pulling a big honking camper or something (there is a hairpin turn just before the little miami river crossing that will make a large trailer "interested"), take I71 up to the exit for SR123. Go right off of the exit, then immediately left on SR350. Take 350 ten miles to Brown road on the left. Take Brown road about a mile to Batson road on the left, club will be on the right. 

From the south, you can take either SR68 or SR134. From 68, turn right (east) on SR350. Then turn left on Brown, then left on Batson. From SR134, take a left on Brown road (first road on left after crossing SR350) then right on BAtson. 

This is pretty much a national level quality shoot every year CCFSA has had it. I don't look for this year to be any different. Bill and Ken have their ducks in a row! They have plenty of GOOD food, lots of Bedford-like lanes, mostly NEW targets, a 20 target practice course, and camping is available, what else can you ask for? Rain may play into plans though, so plan ahead. They are open for shooting over three days, so you'll have options on when to shoot it. 

Jeremiah


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I've answered a few pm's about directions to the shoot, so I figure I'll go ahead and post them here for everyone.
> 
> From the north, take I71 from columbus and get off on SR68 south. Take 68 to the south south side of Wilmington then turn left on SR134 in front of "Stacy's Buffet" which is a green building. Take 134 to Brown road on the left. There is a club sign sign there. Take Brown to Batson on your right, club is on the right. It is 19-20 minutes from the 68/71 exchange in normal conditions.
> 
> ...


Just to add to this...if you are pulling a camper you can bypass this area by traveling east on 123 until you pick up route 22/3, turn left and go north until you intersect route 350 then turn right and continue on following the directions.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope these targets are set up for 6 foot 4 inch men:shade:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking forward to the shoot fellas! Clinton County is by far one of the best around! What a great way to warm up for Bedford! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Brent, probably not man, sorry. ha ha ha


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Great place to shoot! These guys do a great job!
Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*scores?*

Make sure you post some scores. I like to see how tough it by scores.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Clinton Co.*

This is a GREAT shoot and Great people to be around !!!!! We always look forward to the Clinton Co. shoots ! See you'uns there !


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Not sure how they could beat previous sets, but I hear this is going to be the best set course yet. From what I've been told you better bring your yardage judging eyes.


----------



## cdlga (Apr 13, 2009)

how much is it to shoot and do you have to be an ibo member?


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

jre4192 said:


> Not sure how they could beat previous sets, but I hear this is going to be the best set course yet. From what I've been told you better bring your yardage judging eyes.


Thats why I'm bringing the Monster:darkbeer:


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Wish I had some monster eyes. I'm looking forward to this shoot. See you all there.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can only go on Friday because of work. My boyfriend and I are looking for someone to shoot with for this shoot. He is shooting MBO and I am FHC. Is there anyone who will be there first thing friday morning that would like to shoot with either of us?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

If you're worried about having a group in order to shoot early Friday morning, there should be some club members around that could go out and be a score keeper for your group so you can shoot. We've done that before to make a group. 

Check out the pictures from the 2008 State Championship on the club's facebook page. Just do a search for Clinton County Farmers & Sportsmens Association on facebook. There is about 30 pics from that shoot in their own album there. 

Jeremiah


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks! That might be what we will have to do. I was going to skip the shoot all together but I would really like to go. I have to work both friday and saturday night and we have a shoot sunday morning so friday is my only option. I will fb clinton co. and check it out for sure! Thanks again!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Definately a "like"! lol hope to see you there!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn my luck! Last year I had to work, this year the shoot coincides with our yearly trout fishing trip in Tenn. Let's see--3D vs 3 days of catching 5-10 lb Browns and 3 lb rainbows...Hmmmmm, tough choice. :wink: I think the fish may win this one...:darkbeer:


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Will targets be auctioned off at the end of Sunday?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

RADAR72 said:


> Will targets be auctioned off at the end of Sunday?


No targets will be auctioned off.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

From the folks at NOAA, for the weekend, of course, this is likely to change:

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 77. 

Friday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 58. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 79. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 58. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 78.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

cdlga said:


> how much is it to shoot and do you have to be an ibo member?


Here are a few more details on this shoot. This is basically a brand new course of Mckenzie targets. Out of 40 targets 38 or 39 will be brand new, and the other one or two are in great shape. The award plaques will be given out in accordance with IBO rules. We do everything in our power to bust groups, even if it means sending a range official out with the group. If you shoot well, we may ask to check you equipment. Obviously we aren’t perfect, but we will be trying to keep things as fair for everyone as possible. Basically we try very hard to run this shoot just like an IBO national. 

The cost is $25 bucks to shoot. That price includes the 40 target championship course, and a 20 target practice course. Individuals that are not IBO members are allowed to shoot the championship course, but they will NOT be eligible to compete for the State Championship Title. IBO members and non members will be separated into 2 categories. Members will be shooting for the championship and non members will be shooting for fun. The price for both is the same because the IBO rules dictate that we have to pay the IBO fee for anyone that shoots the championship course. 

Anyone that wants to come out and shoot but doesn't want to pay the extra cash can still come out and shoot. The 20 target practice course will be available to shoot for 5 dollars. This allows people to come out and shoot even if the don't want to pay the extra cash for the championship course. 

We have really put a bunch of thought and work into this course. I think it is our best laid out course to date with a several new and challenging shots. I hope to see everyone there!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I wish this shoot wasn't during turkey season!Makes it hard to decide which to go and do.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

BROX said:


> I wish this shoot wasn't during turkey season!Makes it hard to decide which to go and do.


Got me one!! That's why I'm planning on shooting.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

BROX said:


> I wish this shoot wasn't during turkey season!Makes it hard to decide which to go and do.


Great news brox! You can still make it. Registration is open till 5 on Saturday. You should have plenty of time to get to the club since you have quit hunting at noon. 

This will certainly be one of the best shoots of the year. You don't want to miss it over a bird with a brain the size of a golf ball do ya? Jk
:shade:


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Will all classes be available?

Terry Jr.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> Got me one!! That's why I'm planning on shooting.


Yeah i DIDN'T! 


RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Great news brox! You can still make it. Registration is open till 5 on Saturday. You should have plenty of time to get to the club since you have quit hunting at noon.
> 
> This will certainly be one of the best shoots of the year. You don't want to miss it over a bird with a brain the size of a golf ball do ya? Jk
> :shade:


But they taste YUMMY!Man it would be hard to get up at 5 am go bird hunting then show up there and shoot a decent score


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

BROX said:


> Yeah i DIDN'T!
> 
> 
> But they taste YUMMY!Man it would be hard to get up at 5 am go bird hunting then show up there and shoot a decent score


I get up at 5am or earlier almost every day. Not hard at all. Really hope to see you guys at the shoot. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

TerryJr said:


> Will all classes be available?
> 
> Terry Jr.


Yes


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

I might be thinking a little backwards here, but when you come from Wilmington on rt 134, dont you turn right on Brown road.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Yes!!*



Ohio_3Der said:


> I've answered a few pm's about directions to the shoot, so I figure I'll go ahead and post them here for everyone.
> 
> From the north, take I71 from columbus and get off on SR68 south. Take 68 to the south south side of Wilmington then turn left on SR134 in front of "Stacy's Buffet" which is a green building. Take 134 to *Brown road on the left. * There is a club sign sign there. Take Brown to Batson on your right, club is on the right. It is 19-20 minutes from the 68/71 exchange in normal conditions.
> 
> ...



Yes, coming from Wilmington on SR134, Brown road is on the *RIGHT. * Sorry for the mix up. 

You could also take Berlin Road on the the right, then turn left onto Batson. This route is shorter, however, Berlin road is mostly 45 mph and policed fairly well. 

Thanks for the correction!

Jeremiah


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

lets get it on


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

Can u get your ibo membership there or do we have to do it online


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I can tell you that in years past, there has been a big problem with guys signing up for the IBO at this shoot, then not getting processed by the IBO and receiving your membership card from them before Bedford, which is only two weeks after (the IBO also leaves for Bedford really early too). So, if you're going to Bedford, I'd highly recommend that you sign up for the IBO as soon as possible in order to get through the system before Bedford. If the IBO hasn't processed you before Bedford, they will make you sign up again there in order to shoot Bedford. Just a word of caution, nothing more. You'll need to ask Bill or Ken about this, or wait for them to respond to this post when they get a chance. I know they are busy this week taking care of the course until past dark every night this week, so they aren't on here very much. I'm sure they will respond shortly though! 

Jeremiah
CCFSA, retired


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

What time can we hit the course Friday morning?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Bowtechie said:


> What time can we hit the course Friday morning?


Hey Techie!

Registration is 8:00-5:00pm on Friday. So, you could probably be on the course by 8:00 if you're first in line. Remember though, this will depend on available people to fill a group, but like I said earlier, there could be club members available to fill your group. But, not if they are already out on the course filling another group, so nothing is guarenteed. 

Judging from the weather report, any local that could sneak out of work early on Friday and get to the club before 5:00pm and shoot at least 20 targets, if not all 40, would be ahead of the game. Friday is supposed to be absolutely beautiful. Saturday and Sunday are both 50% chance of rain.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

will be there early friday morning :darkbeer:


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Early Friday for us also.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

**



Bowtech n ROSS said:


> will be there early friday morning :darkbeer:


BNR, What are you doing using the "darkbeer" emotioncon, junior?


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Friday is the day! 70% thunderstroms Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

ohbuckhunter said:


> Can u get your ibo membership there or do we have to do it online


You will be able to get your IBO membership renewed at ccfsa. Membership applications will be available and the issue that Jeremiah spoke about a few years ago should be resolved.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

BrentW said:


> Friday is the day! 70% thunderstroms Saturday and Sunday!


They were predicting the same thing last weekend and I got out to the club and worked 8+ hours both days. I'm thinking (praying) that we aren't looking at rain all weekend. If it rains early or late then there still should be plenty of time for getting the targets in on Saturday and Sunday as well.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> You will be able to get your IBO membership renewed at ccfsa. Membership applications will be available and the issue that Jeremiah spoke about a few years ago should be resolved.


so new members couldn't get them there


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

ohbuckhunter said:


> so new members couldn't get them there


Yes you can get a new membership or renew an existing membership


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks see ya at 8 friday


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

^^^^^^


----------



## bradwood (Sep 3, 2008)

What about the kids classes. Will they shoot all 40 targets, and is the entry fee the same?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

What a day! The conditions are perfect for high scores RIGHT NOW! There are a few shooters hitting the course as I type too! 

Also, don't look for Ken or Fawn today. Fawn went into labor this morning at 6:00am!! 

Jeremiah


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

50 shooters already on the course this morning enjoying a wonderful morning. 

Tomorrow's weather report from NOAA:

Saturday: Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly *after 1pm*. Cloudy, with a high near 77. South southwest wind between 10 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible. 

Looks like you'll need to get there early in order to stay dry! 

Also, please note that all IBO rules will be followed, including busting groups. Please expect that, just as you would at a Triple Crown event. 

Thanks.


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Course*

How muddy will the course be with the rain coming


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

wdspecial said:


> How muddy will the course be with the rain coming


The course can get pretty sloppy in a few places. It's not bad at all right now and could handle a little rain and still be okay. But if we get the volume of rain they're predicting, it would be a good idea to bring the tall boots.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got home great course, wind makes a tough course even tougher. Wind comes in to play on only 8 to 10 shots. Good luck to everyone still to shoot.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Registration just closed, and there were 73 shooters today. 

New weather from NOAA:

Saturday: Showers and thunderstorms, *mainly after 11am*. High near 74. South southwest wind around 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible

A 1/4 to a 1/2 inch of rain won't be an issue if that's all we get. Looks like an early morning start is still a good idea. Plus, with 73 shooters out of the way now, the possibility of 200+ is probably nill, especially with the promise of rain. So come on out and shoot this baby! 

Sunday isn't looking good, weather wise, at all. Lots of rain forecasted for Saturday night and right into Sunday could make the course very interesting! 

Also, congrats to Ken and Fawn. They now have a new baby boy named Talc Iver Girard that weighed in at six pounds even and 20 inches long. I wonder if he'll be a finger shooter like his hold man? 

Jeremiah


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Great Shoot! Get out there tomarrow morning before the the rain. These guys once again done a great job on this course! Thanks for the great shoot!


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry I don't have scores up. been a little busy today as having a baby takes a lot out of you, and I didn;t even do anything. Hope to see some of you tommorrow. Good luck to all the shooters and hope you stay dry.
Ken


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, I could only imagine how much work Fawn put you though.
All kidding aside congratulations to you and mom (Fawn). Hope all of you have many great years of hunting and shooting together.
Dave Lewis


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I had a blast today!!! Shot with some cool guys. Great course very challenging. So get out and shoot you will not be sorry. I shot a 375x14 mbo.

Congrats Ken and Fawn!!!!!! Cherish every moment they grow up fast.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Weather is perfect right now. No rain. Wind is calm. Registration is open until 5pm today.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

great course cant wait to see some scores.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

It was nice to see you on the course today Ken, and congrats to you and Fawn. The course was challenging with some creative sets and I was thrilled to be a part of it. I hope the weather clears up enough for Sunday to bring out more shooters to enjoy this great shoot. Once again CCFSA did an excellent job.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks all for kudos on the course. I did get to fire some arrows today. Fawn and baby should be coming home tomorrow.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

I shot on Friday. I have never shot there before but i will back again next year one of the best shoots i have ever been to great shoot and even better people running it Thanks for a great shoot!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Great Job Guys*

We shot 20 targets Friday afternoon in the WIND but it wasnt all that bad in the woods. Saturday morning we had steady rain that didnt look like it was going to let up, it finally did around 2:00. We went back to the Club and finished. Glad we waited. 
GREAT Course, anyone planning on going this morning better bring your rain gear and rubber boots. The trails were getting sloppy by the time we finished last evening.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well a few of us braved the weather today. It wasn't to hateful other then a couple of the creek crossings got our feet wet. Gotta give it up to the Clinton County crew another great layout and challenging shoot.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

It was a great shoot. Tricky sets and lots of wind and rain led to some low scores but I know it will help me at Bedford.

Alright confession time. Who else thought that coyote was a wolf! I saw a lot of holes in that tree behind him. Looked like a giant woodpecker had went to town on it. I've never been fooled so bad in my life. When I figured out what happened all I could do was laugh.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Bowtechie, the first thing I noticed were the fresh marks on the tree behind the target, throwing red flags up. I still shot it a little hot cutting the ten line at about 1:00. That was an excellent set. I don't know what class you shoot but I shoot MBO and the standing black bear with only the upper half being visible caused me problems, along with a few others. Great shoot all the way around.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

A.j. said:


> Hey Bowtechie, the first thing I noticed were the fresh marks on the tree behind the target, throwing red flags up. I still shot it a little hot cutting the ten line at about 1:00. That was an excellent set. I don't know what class you shoot but I shoot MBO and the standing black bear with only the upper half being visible caused me problems, along with a few others. Great shoot all the way around.


Oh yeah I remember that one too. I shot the green stakes and that one had a lot of holes in his neck looked like. I had the yardage but shot a low 8 anyway. :angry:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep that dam yore fooled me......at first but I took that extra few seconds to look it over and actually shot an 11 on that one. The bear was an awesome set.....that was a first for me. I barely caught the 10 there. The one bear downhill and across the creek was a good one as well as the downhill to sloping mule deer next to the field. That one was a poke for my class.(AHC)


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep the yote almost got me as well. Not the first time that's happened. Another challenging shoot. Way to go guys.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone heard when we may see scores posted


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> Anyone heard when we may see scores posted


The rumor in the clubhouse when we was finished is that they might not get them posted until tomorrow or Tuesday. Ken, Fawn and the baby stopped by on the way home from the hospital. He said he might make it back this evening to put them in but was unsure.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Gary Studht who shoots PMR got a 417. Powerful shootin!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone heard total # of shooters


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Last we heard was 116


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Weather hurt


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

FDL said:


> Anyone heard total # of shooters


i'm gonna say 130's


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

BrentW said:


> Gary Studht who shoots PMR got a 417. Powerful shootin!


shot with him, awesome to see these guys in action..make it look effortless


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

smokin'dually said:


> i'm gonna say 130's


Total shooters as of 2 pm today was 116


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

*shooter*



smokin'dually said:


> i'm gonna say 130's


Thanks Mike


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

goofy2788 said:


> Total shooters as of 2 pm today was 116


thought the guy i shot with had 131 on his but could be wrong..rough turnout none the less


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

The weather has killed us all season. If it isnt cold and snowy, its hurricane type conditions. One good weather weekend and we hit 250 plus shooters. A big thanks to Bill and Ken for setting by all accounts another fantastic course.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

I shot on Friday. It was a great course and if you didn`t come shoot this one you missed out on a good one. Also, wanted to congratulate Ken and Fawn on the new addition to the family.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Scores are up! Look for the drowning at Clinton county thread.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

goofy2788 said:


> Scores are up! Look for the drowning at Clinton county thread.


Yep, scores can be found here.

I know there were many who had hoped to shoot but stayed away because of the weather. Fortunately for you, Bill and Ken set the same quality course every month so you can still come out and experience a little of what you missed. Feel free to join us the first Saturday of every month for a great 30 target course.

We also recently completed a 14 target field archery course. I know it's a spot game, but believe it or not it is a great way to enhance your 3D skills. The field course is open to all CCFSA members any time there is not a conflicting event scheduled. We also have 4 shoots scheduled that are open to everyone.
May 22 - Local field shoot
June 25th & 26th - Ohio FITA Field state championship
July 18th & 19th - Ohio Archers Association state field championship
August 22 - Local field shoot


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Great Shoot*

I just wanted to say great job to all those that ran the event as well as those that worked their butts off setting great targets.

Special thanks to Bill for the hard work on the coarse and creative mind setting the targets. That will always keep me coming back.

I shot Saturday and started about 1PM. No Rain, No Wind, all overcast and I could see great! Weather for our group perfect for 40 targets.

On a constructive note; it would have been nice to have some water on the coarse. I shot all 40 targets with no liquids. I was pretty thirsty out there.

We had a ton of fun and had lots of laughs.

I'll be seeing you guys again.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. It is a shame that the weather didn't pan out for us, but that's the way it goes some times. Sorry about the water Gary. We had the cooler out there on Friday but with the soggy start to Saturday morning it slipped thru the cracks. I have to be honest I just plain forgot to set the thing out there. We had the thing loaded and everything ............ all we had to do was add ice and drive it out there. :der: 

Thanks to everyone that came out! :darkbeer:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I had a lot of fun! It was the first time I had shot a 40 target course and one so difficult. I must say I like it! Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Score?*

where are the score posted?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Post #101 in this thread.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

To everyone that joined the IBO at our shoot. We sent the applications out Monday the 3rd and the IBO does have your information. I spoke with Lynn at the IBO today and she indicated that they are not entering new members till they get to Bedford. That means that you will not be getting your cards in the mail before you leave. She told me that anyone needing their numbers / membership information should come to the booth, and everything will be taken care of. Please send me a PM if you have any questions.

Thanks,

Bill Haas 
CCFSA


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you for the update!


----------

